# How to split TV signal going to TV 2 on Dish 625



## crazykidsdad (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi all...I did look for a answer for about 2 hours before I posted this....here is what my question is...

I am in the process of completing my "Man Cave", I currently have a 625 which has a run to a TV in the master bedroom and all works fine....I want to split the signal going to the TV in the master bedroom to my man cave...yes this will make what ever is on master bedroom TV be the same, I am not concerned with that....question is how do I do this effectively? 

My plan is to take a normal 2 way splitter, nothing fancy, and split it there using RG6 to the Man Cave....is this an effective way or do I need a special splitter?

Thanks for the help and glad to be part of the board!


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

If your TV in your bedroom is TV 2, you can take the feed for your TV in your bedroom and split that coax cable with a separator to feed your TV in your man cave. You can purchase another remote online at mydish.com. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



crazykidsdad said:


> Hi all...I did look for a answer for about 2 hours before I posted this....here is what my question is...
> 
> I am in the process of completing my "Man Cave", I currently have a 625 which has a run to a TV in the master bedroom and all works fine....I want to split the signal going to the TV in the master bedroom to my man cave...yes this will make what ever is on master bedroom TV be the same, I am not concerned with that....question is how do I do this effectively?
> 
> ...


----------

